# My goodness girls can sulk lol



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Lola is sulking right now annd has been all day! I put her collar and new top on her and she's not happy lol. She has been quiet as a mouse, doesn't want her treats and is curled up in a ball ignoring me!


----------



## BeckyLa (Feb 18, 2009)

I know what you mean! Dani hates to wear any clothes. She is short hair and I got her in March, so it was cold, and so she had to wear sweaters. Now she is 7 months old and still gets cold when the air conditioner runs (we have vents on the floor) and even after all this time, she still rubs on everything, crawls across the floor on her chest, tries her best to get it off, then will lay in her bed and sulk ALL the time it is on her. She only wears a shirt once in a while now, but I know it's going to be a problem when fall comes. Grrrrr. Brat.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I'm trying to get Lola used to it because it gets cold here plus despite being a long haired I am pretty sure judging by her mother that she won't have a think coat like Cookie does. She's just not happy at all lol. Evven with just her collar on she's sulking. She'll have to get used to it lol. 

Anyway I prefer her sulking, at least I get some peace and quiet lol. She's usually running around like a manic.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

My little queen chi. sulks if I give too much attention to the other dogs and she will go over to my husband and dance all over him, usually she has notheing to do with him, but it's like she's trying to make me jealous lol.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

chi's R me said:


> My little queen chi. sulks if I give too much attention to the other dogs and she will go over to my husband and dance all over him, usually she has notheing to do with him, but it's like she's trying to make me jealous lol.


LOL that's so funny. My boys have never sulked is it a girl thing?


----------



## Emma_H (Jul 1, 2009)

Hahaha my girl did this when she had her sweater on - it was fantastic! she was so well behaved!

Same, my boy never sulks with his sweaters on - definetly seems like a girl thing


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

HeeHee, talk about sending a very strong message! She means business mom


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

LOL, I doubt they'd do it if they knew you liked it.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh Lola, Butter can relate with you. Whenever I've successfully put something on her, she is completely stiff, and will keep her head straight ahead, while her eyes shift from side to side, looking at me, to see if Im looking at her.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

My husband's grandmother, Mamaw, has a toy poodle that she has had since before Papaw passed away 6 years ago. Misty is spoiled beyond reason and Mamaw waits on her hand and foot. Well, we were visiting after Mamaw hurt her arm really bad a couple years ago and couldnt do as much for her, I was in the bathroom and heard Mamaw trying unsuccessfully to get Misty to come to her, but Misty was in a royal snit and wouldn't come. She wouldn't go outside like she was supposed to and wouldnt come inside with you when she was supposed to and was being a total brat. I decided that was enough and went and sat real close to Mamaw on the couch (legs touching) and gently laid my head on her shoulder and said 'Aw, MY Mamaw..Lovin on the Mamaw...aww, aww' honey she couldnt get over there quick enough to try to get her little body in between us. We had a good laugh over that one. but she was nicer to Mamaw after that...lol


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Oh Lola, Butter can relate with you. Whenever I've successfully put something on her, she is completely stiff, and will keep her head straight ahead, while her eyes shift from side to side, looking at me, to see if Im looking at her.


Lol that's funny. Lola seems better today. She was so quiet yesterday lol it was funny. At least I got some peace lol.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> My husband's grandmother, Mamaw, has a toy poodle that she has had since before Papaw passed away 6 years ago. Misty is spoiled beyond reason and Mamaw waits on her hand and foot. Well, we were visiting after Mamaw hurt her arm really bad a couple years ago and couldnt do as much for her, I was in the bathroom and heard Mamaw trying unsuccessfully to get Misty to come to her, but Misty was in a royal snit and wouldn't come. She wouldn't go outside like she was supposed to and wouldnt come inside with you when she was supposed to and was being a total brat. I decided that was enough and went and sat real close to Mamaw on the couch (legs touching) and gently laid my head on her shoulder and said 'Aw, MY Mamaw..Lovin on the Mamaw...aww, aww' honey she couldnt get over there quick enough to try to get her little body in between us. We had a good laugh over that one. but she was nicer to Mamaw after that...lol


lmao that's so funny.


----------

